# Cirencester Park CC



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We have just booked a 4 day break for next week at the CC site at Cirencester.

As the area is new to us do you have any recommendations for the immediate area ie walking, eating, drinking, and sight seeing, not necessarily in that order?


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

It takes around 10 minutes to walk in to town where there are the shops, pubs and a leisure centre and a large park(cycling not allowed in park). 

Hope this helps, have a nice time.  


Paul


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

Westonbirt Arboretum close by and trees should be in autumn colours 

For eating this is highly recommended on the favourite pubs thread

Roger


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

What radius do you plan for your sightseeing?

Bourton on the Water is about 15 miles away.

http://www.bourtoninfo.com/

Also

Sudeley Castle

http://www.sudeleycastle.co.uk/


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Cirencester Museum is worth a visit- but it's not a free one. The cafe inside it is also good for light lunches, coffee and tea. It has 2 entrances; one from inside the museum and one from outside on the street so you don't have to visit the museum to eat there. You'll see what I mean !

http://www.cirencester.co.uk/coriniummuseum/

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Know it very well Geoff. Going ourselves the week after next.  

PM if you would like details - boring for others if I go to town here. :roll: 

Cheers

P.S. Do you fancy Lamb and Apricot pie. Best we have ever tasted and the butcher is dead easy to find, a couple of doors up from the Corinium.

Bet you end up taking a dozen home for the freezer!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There is a big secondary school on the edge of the site. If you're an ex-teacher and don't want your reflexes jolted by bells all day then choose a pitch away from that boundary ! 

G


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I second Zebedee's recommendation of the butcher in Cirencester, in fact the whole town is a lovely place to wander around. Sure you'll have a great time, and all the south Cotswolds countryside is pretty much on your doorstep.


----------



## paige (Jan 21, 2008)

Cirencester is lovely but I hated the Mayfield park site


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

*Cirencester*

Hi there 
can recommend the following :
Really nice meal at Jesse's Bistro which is in middle of Cirencester good menu they also have a great butchers shop on the same street - Black Jack Street

http://www.jessesbistro.co.uk/

Nice little town centre with usual types of shops plus few different ones and craft centre - Brewery Arts centre nice to wander around and has a cafe

http://www.newbreweryarts.org.uk/

Loco glass studio is part of this they do great modern pieces and you can stand and watch what they are doing in their studio - they will explain what they are up to as you hang around.

New fishmonger has opened right by church in main market place haven't been in it yet

There is a craft market some weekends - not sure whats on this one.
Waitrose on edge of town as well 
Hope you have a lovely time

The Rabbits


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

The Railway museum at Swindon is worth a visit large car park ok for motorhomes the shopping outlet is at the same place.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Just to let you know they have now stopped you walking through the park from the site to the town although when i tried several people were ignoring the signs.
You can walk into the towm in about 10-15mins or walk in the lovely park and at this time of year the autum colours will be starting.

Fot info for the regular users of this site. the oil and vinegar shop has gone and is now a fresh fish shop. Try the cheese shop down the back streets. They have a craft fair on fri and a farmers market and flea market in the corn halls. 

You can walk down the river bank or into the roman ampitheater.
The black horse does nice reasonable grub.

Mostly hardstanding and usually plenty of space

PHILL

we go several times a year and its a great site.

phill


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Many thanks for the replies  

I must admit it was just a spur of the moment decision, but now we are really looking forward to the trip


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

StAubyns said:


> Many thanks for the replies
> 
> I must admit it was just a spur of the moment decision, but now we are really looking forward to the trip


You wont be dissapointed.

Phill


----------

